# About to be toast



## husborne (Jul 25, 2005)

*I wonder what is going through their minds........???*

I wonder what is going through their minds........???




Add your funny comment 


Husborne.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe they are thinking he must have got caught out in the Sun because he's turned to stone?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 12, 2005)

You mean before or after..!? *giggling* 

Do you know where that was taken, or was it just a silly pic you found somewhere?


----------



## husborne (Aug 23, 2005)

I took the picture of my parents.
Its in civic square Wellington New Zealand.

The model was* huge.


*


----------

